# Best Breeding Conditions



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

I was just curious about the breeding conditions of a Homes Hingeback. I know their living conditions are different, so im assuming their breeding conditions would be as well. I have a male/female pair and want to be prepared or encourage breeding. Ive always loved studying animals and would love to see the egg progressions.

also, is it harder to get eggs when in an indoor enclosure? Mine are now inside because of the weather but hopefully ill be improving on an outdoor enclosure for them next spring.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

Put on some soft romantic music, dim the lights, and let the candle flames flicker over the flowers (may I suggest Hibiscus blooms), candy (okay how about red, ripe, juicy and luscious strawberries hold the chocolate), and wine (that's for you to be drinking)

Seriously the two things that tend to get romance going are rain (or spraying if inside) plus some folks swear by feeding them watermelon too.  Some folks have their's only doing seasonal breeding, but mine seem to go at it off and on with no real "season". For instance I had Homes clearly calling out in the throes of passion just last week and I recall the same thing happening one Thanksgiving, when I had some very old family members over for the meal. The kind who believed in couples having seperate beds and sex was not a word to be spoken aloud.


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

I was chopping their food the other day and heard their calls of passion. It also happened once when Gram was over(thank God she thouht it was hilarious) My poor boyfriend cant even watch. I just find it funny


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Put on some soft romantic music, dim the lights, and let the candle flames flicker over the flowers (may I suggest Hibiscus blooms), candy (okay how about red, ripe, juicy and luscious strawberries hold the chocolate), and wine (that's for you to be drinking)
> 
> Seriously the two things that tend to get romance going are rain (or spraying if inside) plus some folks swear by feeding them watermelon too.  Some folks have their's only doing seasonal breeding, but mine seem to go at it off and on with no real "season". For instance I had Homes clearly calling out in the throes of passion just last week and I recall the same thing happening one Thanksgiving, when I had some very old family members over for the meal. The kind who believed in couples having seperate beds and sex was not a word to be spoken aloud.




LMAO I also can see the faces of the older folks when the torts were getting it on, LOL Anything like that does always happen at those not so perfect times


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

There are times, when I will have a couple of males going at it, so it's like stereo surround sound. I at times just want to throw cold water on them.


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

How funny! I only have the pair so i get just one 'voice' at a time


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

IggyBeans said:


> How funny! I only have the pair so i get just one 'voice' at a time



There can be times, even one is too much. I mean these guys never go for a quickie it seems. They want the long drawn out kind.


----------



## wellington (Sep 25, 2012)

I am cracking up. I can just imagine what the neighbors must think


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

yeah...Whenever Keith hears it, he goes in the other room. I keep telling him that if I could take over the 'mancave' and make a rept room, he wouldnt hear it as often


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

I give you a year or two and you will be looking at something along these lines:


----------



## sibi (Sep 25, 2012)

That's funny! Pouring cold water on them may just make their noise louder...



Jacqui said:


> There are times, when I will have a couple of males going at it, so it's like stereo surround sound. I at times just want to throw cold water on them.


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I give you a year or two and you will be looking at something along these lines:



Ooohhh I love it. I want to be able to bring these guys into the world


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 25, 2012)

sibi said:


> That's funny! Pouring cold water on them may just make their noise louder...



With my luck, no doubt that is true.


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 26, 2012)

Whats that i heard? Oh, just my torts...being naughty...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2012)




----------

